# Welder/ Fab/ CAD Designer



## Kris Jensen (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi my name is Kris, I just Found this place and I hope it takes off. I am a Journeyman Welder with 5 years experience, Tig stainless is my specialty. I have 8 years of AutoCAD experience on and off. I enjoy camping and fly fishing, and my current project is a 5x4 CNC Plasma Cutter.

Cheers


----------



## Alexander (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey Kris, Glad you found us. Hope to see a picture of your plasma project soon.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey Kris,

Welcome to the forum. @Janger is working on a plasma CNC too. @kylemp has built a pretty impressive one himself too. Wealth of knowledge here for you. 

Looking forward to seeing project pics!

JW


----------



## Kris Jensen (Jul 17, 2015)

Here's some pics of some of the work I have done so far


----------



## Janger (Jul 19, 2015)

Wow. What motor control board and
approach are you using? What is the fourth motor controler for?


----------



## Rick Runciman (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi Chris welcome,, I'm a lifer machinist retired to a small garage hobby shop. If you have your own tig, I may be able to send some work your way. Cool stuff you're building. I'm starting to play with some metal spinning.


----------



## Kris Jensen (Jul 19, 2015)

Janger said:


> Wow. What motor control board and
> approach are you using? What is the fourth motor controler for?



Hey Janger, 
It's a cheaper Chinese import breakout board and drivers I Don't remember the brand but the kit came from steppermotors online. The 4th driver/motor is going to be slaved with the Y axis to help move the gantry.


----------



## Kris Jensen (Jul 19, 2015)

Rick Runciman said:


> Hi Chris welcome,, I'm a lifer machinist retired to a small garage hobby shop. If you have your own tig, I may be able to send some work your way. Cool stuff you're building. I'm starting to play with some metal spinning.


----------



## Kris Jensen (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi Rick,
I do have my own TIG and love working with machinist, everything fits perfect with you guys!


----------



## Rick Runciman (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey Kris, I know a guy who has been looking for some stainless welding. He recently had to pay 60 bucks to get 2, 1' stainless shafts welded into some conveyor rollers. A 15 minute job. If you can beat that price, I can get you some business, are you interested?


----------



## Kris Jensen (Jul 22, 2015)

14 hour work day, no pay, couldn't be happier


----------



## Janger (Jul 23, 2015)

That's coming together! Water bath? Or just rails? A good day in the shop. Nice.


----------



## Kris Jensen (Jul 23, 2015)

Janger said:


> That's coming together! Water bath? Or just rails? A good day in the shop. Nice.


I think I'm going to stick with just the rails for right now. I do like the idea of having a reserve tank under the water table that has a bladder in it so I can adjust the water level pneumaticly, but will be for another time.


----------



## Tom O (Jul 23, 2015)

looks good!


----------



## Kris Jensen (Jul 23, 2015)

Tom O said:


> looks good!


Thanks Tom


----------



## Tom O (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm just starting to play with the tig welder my son comes over and gives me a hand on a welding cart I'm building we have a couple of good welds as well as some that looks far from good but we are improving. (grinding less tips) dam dipping! lol
I take it you will use a machine torch instead of a regular torch, the regular one will be able to cut thicker material I think the machine is around 3/8".


----------



## Kris Jensen (Jul 23, 2015)

Tom O said:


> I'm just starting to play with the tig welder my son comes over and gives me a hand on a welding cart I'm building we have a couple of good welds as well as some that looks far from good but we are improving. (grinding less tips) dam dipping! lol


It's an art that's for sure, remember to get comfortable and try to always position your body, hands, feet, or any other limbs you can find, so you have a nice three point contact as close to the weld as possible.


----------



## Tom O (Jul 23, 2015)

This site was brought to my attention by another guy at madmodder it has a nice tutorial on amperage on different welds.
http://www.mig-welding.co.uk/


----------



## Kris Jensen (Jul 23, 2015)

Tom O said:


> This site was brought to my attention by another guy at madmodder it has a nice tutorial on amperage on different welds.
> http://www.mig-welding.co.uk/


I like it, it keeps everything simple, just wait till you start messing around with aluminum and you start playing with a/c frequency and balances. I used to work with the miller dynasty 350, by far the best TIG machine in the planet if money is not a problem lol.


----------



## Tom O (Jul 24, 2015)

I only got it because I sold my HD 2008 Aniversary special otherwise I'd be looking at inverters I will keep a lookout for the pulse option thats the only option it is missing although it can still be done by the pedal. I have tryed a piece of scrap aluminum3/8 thick that went not bad and have bought some 1/8 to run beads / types of  joints.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jul 28, 2015)

Janger said:


> That's coming together! Water bath? Or just rails? A good day in the shop. Nice.


A water bath is to keep from cutting underneath the table, while also closing the plasma circuit?


----------



## Tom O (Jul 28, 2015)

I would have a drum where the drain into it is at the top and the feed line to the basin is at the bottom so if you open the top drain it empties, to fill it close the drain and presurize with air forcing the water out into tank. It is not a sealed system so presure is not a concern.


----------



## Kris Jensen (Jul 28, 2015)

Motors mounted and tuned


----------



## Tom O (Jul 29, 2015)

It's coming along nicely.


----------



## Kris Jensen (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Kris Jensen (Jul 30, 2015)

Jwest7788 said:


> A water bath is to keep from cutting underneath the table, while also closing the plasma circuit?


Do you know what the distance from the top of the water to the tip of the torch for it to work properly?


----------



## Janger (Jul 30, 2015)

Kris Jensen said:


> Do you know what the distance from the top of the water to the tip of the torch for it to work properly?


And how high should the water come up on the material? @kylemp ??! Any advice here? 

I'm stuck in the office and look what you've done! Very nice.


----------



## Tom O (Jul 30, 2015)

Isn't the water meant to just catch the slag and dust I would not think it that critical, I would be more concerned about torch height but by the looks of the pic's thats covered.


----------



## Janger (Jul 31, 2015)

I think the water also prevents warping of your parts as well as catching smoke, and helps prevent the rails from being damaged.


----------



## Kris Jensen (Aug 5, 2015)

Paint and successful test cuts, definitely going to have to add water bath and some better ventilation, cut two small rectangular cutouts and the garage filled up with smoke, but that's what the garage door is for right?


----------



## Janger (Aug 5, 2015)

Interesting! How about a close up of the torch head and some pics of the cut parts so far. ?


----------



## Kris Jensen (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Tom O (Aug 6, 2015)

Looks like a good cut ,did you check it for squareness?


----------



## Janger (Aug 6, 2015)

Kris Jensen said:


> View attachment 87 View attachment 88


Is that the everlast canada cnc plasma torch?


----------



## Kris Jensen (Aug 10, 2015)

Janger said:


> Is that the everlast canada cnc plasma torch?


Yes sir, the pp80s


----------



## Kris Jensen (Aug 10, 2015)

Cutting out a water pan


----------



## Kris Jensen (Aug 10, 2015)

Kris Jensen said:


> View attachment 90 Cutting out a water pan


I love that picture


----------



## Tom O (Aug 11, 2015)

looks good! Does it have the torch height control working yet and is it a manual or automatic start for the torch?


----------



## Kris Jensen (Aug 11, 2015)

Tom O said:


> looks good! Does it have the torch height control working yet and is it a manual or automatic start for the torch?


Automatic start with a thc, the thc doesn't seem to be registering the arc voltage. I have it set at 50:1 so I think that's too small so I might change it over to raw arc voltage


----------



## Tom O (Aug 11, 2015)

Did you buy the thc or make it? I'm not that good with the electrical stuff and haven't tryed any cnc builds yet although the itch is there, I was thinking of a plasma table years ago and bought a Hypertherm 1250 with both hand and machine torch but stuff got in the way as it does, now I'm more equiped to tackle such a project but then there is the space thing that has to be dealt with first.


----------



## Kris Jensen (Aug 11, 2015)

I bought the proma compact thc from Poland.


----------



## Tom O (Aug 11, 2015)

The video's show that it works quite well! What did they ding you for it?


----------



## Kris Jensen (Aug 11, 2015)

It was around 250


----------



## Tom O (Aug 11, 2015)

Wow I was expecting much more, I think the last one I priced out was I believe $1500.00 from torchmate.


----------



## Kris Jensen (Aug 11, 2015)

That's probably includes all your other electronic components aswell


----------



## Kris Jensen (Aug 14, 2015)

Finished building the pan for the water table, had to put a mid frame in to support the extra weight and as a bonus no leaks!


----------



## Tom O (Aug 14, 2015)

Looking not bad I take it you formed it with  the mallet is there any plan to reinforce the bottom to encourage draining? I would think the drain should be in the middle of the pan that way it could be pulled down creating the drainage grade, the one on it now I'd use for filling.


----------



## Kris Jensen (Aug 14, 2015)

Tom O said:


> Looking not bad I take it you formed it with  the mallet is there any plan to reinforce the bottom to encourage draining? I would think the drain should be in the middle of the pan that way it could be pulled down creating the drainage grade, the one on it now I'd use for filling.


I adjusted the table so it's on a slight grade towards the drain, it works till the very end then all i did was dry up the rest with a towel


----------



## Kris Jensen (Aug 14, 2015)

Ya my next project is going to be a 60" break, that was a little bit of a work out lol


----------



## Tom O (Aug 14, 2015)

Well it all depends on how much it will be used 60" is quite large so there should be lots of flexing I'm thinking just a 48" box and pan kms had them on for 700.00 something anything larger could be bent at a shop. I'd like something capable of bending aluminum diamond plate there is lots of things to build then.


----------



## Kris Jensen (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Tom O (Aug 15, 2015)

Looks great! It should give you years of service.  So was there any real problems with the build that you can pass on?


----------



## Kris Jensen (Aug 18, 2015)

Not real major problems I ran into, just take your time and do your research, it went surprisingly smooth. I have to still get the THC working but I think that will be an easy fix, just changing the 50:1 arc voltage plug ins to the raw arc voltage plug ins. Here are some cuts that I have done so far.


That was my test cut, didn't expect it to turn out so good


----------



## Janger (Aug 18, 2015)

Awesome! Wow! I'm very encouraged with my project now. Id love to come see it work Kris. How's your weekend looking?


----------



## Kris Jensen (Aug 18, 2015)

Janger said:


> Awesome! Wow! I'm very encouraged with my project now. Id love to come see it work Kris. How's your weekend looking?


I don't have anything planned yet


----------



## Kris Jensen (Aug 18, 2015)

Janger said:


> Awesome! Wow! I'm very encouraged with my project now. Id love to come see it work Kris. How's your weekend looking?


I will be cutting out a army logo for a vetran and friend of mine, I can hold off and you can watch it


----------



## Janger (Aug 18, 2015)

Kris Jensen said:


> I will be cutting out a army logo for a vetran and friend of mine, I can hold off and you can watch it



When would be good Kris? I'll come anytime. Eves, weekend, whenever.


----------



## Kris Jensen (Aug 18, 2015)

Janger said:


> When would be good Kris? I'll come anytime. Eves, weekend, whenever.


This weekend will work I'll send you my contact info


----------



## PeterT (Aug 18, 2015)

Your parts look really nice Kris. Couple questions:
- what Cad program are you using for the outlines & what is a typical file format?
- I'm not that familiar with the cutting head, but does it do ferrous & non-ferrous equally well?
- do the cut edges have any bevel like water jets or does it just relatively straight through & mostly perpendicular?
- are the cut edges 'hardened' like I hear is an issue with laser? (not sure hardened is right word, maybe its slag or something associated with high temp)


----------



## Janger (Aug 18, 2015)

I have similar questions... Especially about the cad and cam tools procedures. I've written some gcode by hand, it's simple enough for geometric shapes. But stuff like those flowers and trees would be a lot of trouble. So software to the rescue - but what. ? 360 fusion looks very capable but a lot
Of learning. Sketchup is great but the conversion to cam seems to have poor options. What else?


----------



## Kris Jensen (Aug 18, 2015)

PeterT said:


> Your parts look really nice Kris. Couple questions:
> - what Cad program are you using for the outlines & what is a typical file format?
> - I'm not that familiar with the cutting head, but does it do ferrous & non-ferrous equally well?
> - do the cut edges have any bevel like water jets or does it just relatively straight through & mostly perpendicular?
> - are the cut edges 'hardened' like I hear is an issue with laser? (not sure hardened is right word, maybe its slag or something associated with high temp)


I use a few programs, basic AutoCAD which I turn drawings into DXF files or Inkscape which I can trace images and turn them into vector files like SVG then I use sheetCam to do the layouts and turn them into G-code that Mach 3 will read and control my cnc.

It does both ferrous and non-ferrous equally well you just adjust the settings on your plasma cutter like you would if you were to cut non-ferrous by hand. 

Your always going to get a small heat affected zone with plasma normally, I have added a water table that has as a benifit reduced that significantly and practically eliminated all warping to the  metal, haven't done any thin gage stainless yet though


----------



## Kris Jensen (Aug 18, 2015)

Janger said:


> I have similar questions... Especially about the cad and cam tools procedures. I've written some gcode by hand, it's simple enough for geometric shapes. But stuff like those flowers and trees would be a lot of trouble. So software to the rescue - but what. ? 360 fusion looks very capable but a lot
> Of learning. Sketchup is great but the conversion to cam seems to have poor options. What else?


Inkscape is a great program and is free


----------



## Richard Tymko (Sep 11, 2015)

Those are some pretty nice designs and finished products.

Too Cool!


----------



## Kris Jensen (Sep 12, 2015)

Here's a few of the projects I have been up to with my new toy


----------



## Tom O (Sep 20, 2015)

nice work!


----------



## Jwest7788 (Sep 21, 2015)

Those stairs look amazing.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Sep 22, 2015)

Great work!


----------



## Kris Jensen (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## Jwest7788 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey, I just noticed in your signature:
"Home Made micro mill"

Whats the story there?


----------



## Kris Jensen (Sep 23, 2015)

Jwest7788 said:


> Hey, I just noticed in your signature:
> "Home Made micro mill"
> 
> Whats the story there?


Lol nothing worth talking about just a cheap worn out drill press with a x , y axis on it. Could use it if the tolerance was +/- 1/16" ... So perfect for a welder


----------



## Tom Kitta (Sep 23, 2015)

I also once thought of making a mini mill out of a drill press - you can support the chuck on say two bearings behind it and say one on a side. Add a cheap $40 cross vice and you got a "mill".


----------



## Jwest7788 (Sep 24, 2015)

Kris Jensen said:


> Lol nothing worth talking about just a cheap worn out drill press with a x , y axis on it. Could use it if the tolerance was +/- 1/16" ... So perfect for a welder


Nice, Well if it works well enough for the job at hand, then perfect. Haha

At this point you've got more than one person here who would be happy to help you out if you needed tighter tolerances on something anyways.

JW


----------



## Kris Jensen (Sep 24, 2015)

Really put my machine to the test today with 1/2" steel plate and it passed 


Steel gun range target 12" wide


steel brass knuckle door handles


----------



## Tom Kitta (Sep 24, 2015)

Now I want my own plasma cutter!

So here is one of these multi-machines. Looks like your standard stuff from China. It's imported by company in Germany. The sale is huge - 60% off... 200 amp welder TIG/ Stick/ PAC for $450. I suspect they are going out of business as the ebay has no more offers from them. Also "Seller Warranty Description
ONLY 30 DAYS WARRANTY". 

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00...ue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_2&smid=A1UO7W6NRCZG20

I think the problem could be a huge quality issue - another welder - Yellow one I think starts with letter A doesn't ship to Canada as they had issues with honoring warranty due to shipping... 

But if that thing worked well its a great deal. Another one for 330 doesn't have PAC.


----------



## Kris Jensen (Sep 25, 2015)

Tom Kitta said:


> Now I want my own plasma cutter!
> 
> So here is one of these multi-machines. Looks like your standard stuff from China. It's imported by company in Germany. The sale is huge - 60% off... 200 amp welder TIG/ Stick/ PAC for $450. I suspect they are going out of business as the ebay has no more offers from them. Also "Seller Warranty Description
> ONLY 30 DAYS WARRANTY".
> ...


Ya I have seen those for sale before, I was thinking of buying one at one point but I could never find anyone who had one or any videos of it running on you tube, that's why I spent a little more money and got an everlast. Way cheaper then a miller and had tons of videos of it running nice beads. They also sell a multiprocess unit as well. I never could get myself to buy into the multi process units, I would rather have separate units for separate processes that way if one goes down It doesn't take the rest of my processes with it.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Sep 25, 2015)

Any opinion on the very popular CUT50 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Plasma-Cutte...torch-16pcs-/161829244906?hash=item25adc64fea

This one has pilot arc feature as well for $385. Depending on shipper/ method there could also be some brokerage fee for customs.

I don't think these are as good as Everlast but these are more expensive. I just want to play with it for now - I cannot get an 80amp unit as I think it needs like 60amp breaker - with compressor running I would be close to max power of the whole house.


----------



## Janger (Oct 4, 2015)

I have had an Everlast combo tig plasma and stick for 3 or 4 years. It's seems pretty good to me. Got it from  everlast welders.ca It does AC/dc tig so it welds aluminium. It's hooked up to 220V - just a dryer plug. 160amp on tig. 40a on cut and 130a on stick. It has a lot of adjustments which is overkill. It has a lot of good features and was way less than miller like Kris mentioned. A AC tig miller is like $3-4k - way too much. It's a hobby not a living.


----------



## Kris Jensen (Oct 5, 2015)

Some structural parts I made


----------



## Tom Kitta (Oct 5, 2015)

Janger said:


> I have had an Everlast combo tig plasma and stick for 3 or 4 years. It's seems pretty good to me. Got it from  everlast welders.ca It does AC/dc tig so it welds aluminium. It's hooked up to 220V - just a dryer plug. 160amp on tig. 40a on cut and 130a on stick. It has a lot of adjustments which is overkill. It has a lot of good features and was way less than miller like Kris mentioned. A AC tig miller is like $3-4k - way too much. It's a hobby not a living.



I have an Everlast as well but just Tig / stick. 200amp Tig and 160 stick

Cool attachment for the plasma cutter! Need to make one as well. 

So many things to make and do and so little time. I am still refurbishing the garage - already added 240v now I am installing the air lines for the compressor. Still need to install the ventilation system. The garage has wood working stuff as well as metal working and the dust issue is just plain crazy.


----------



## Kris Jensen (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Alexander (Oct 12, 2015)

@Kris Jensen dude this is unreal. Good work you knocked it out of the park.


----------



## Kris Jensen (Oct 13, 2015)

Alexander said:


> @Kris Jensen dude this is unreal. Good work you knocked it out of the park.


Thanks we should go grab a beer there sometime it looks a lot better in person


----------



## Alexander (Oct 13, 2015)

Agreed but people are going to  wonder why we are drinking in the men's room lol.


----------



## Kris Jensen (Oct 13, 2015)

And really be confused when we are drinking in the women's


----------



## Kris Jensen (Oct 19, 2015)

Another weekend, another project. Someone actually let me modify there ford raptor SVT, he wanted something clean and sick looking, what do you think?


----------



## Jwest7788 (Oct 19, 2015)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Kris Jensen (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Janger (Oct 19, 2015)

You're so fast Kris. Wow.


----------



## Kris Jensen (Oct 19, 2015)

Three hard days at it


----------



## EricB (Oct 21, 2015)

Nice work!

Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwest7788 (Oct 21, 2015)

Kris Jensen said:


> Another weekend, another project. Someone actually let me modify there ford raptor SVT, he wanted something clean and sick looking, what do you think?


Hey, How much did the lights cost all in? I could see doing something similar to my truck with regard to lighting.

Actually, how much is a guard like that? Send me a quote?


----------



## Tom Kitta (Oct 21, 2015)

I am thinking of making custom front and custom rock slides for my Taco. Materials made of steel are not too expensive if you go fairly light. Around 70 for the slides and the same for the front. This goes up if you want something massive but the added weight to your truck is sure not to improve fuel economy. 

One of these far away projects.

Stainless would definitely by 6x in price.


----------



## Tom O (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice job! You could have plasma cut a couple of Raptors in it on either side.


----------



## Kris Jensen (Oct 24, 2015)

Tom O said:


> Nice job! You could have plasma cut a couple of Raptors in it on either side.


Thanks, I tried to get the guy to go for something unique but he wanted to keep it simple


----------



## Kris Jensen (Oct 24, 2015)

Just finished these bar stools, all pieces were cut out of one piece of 4'x4' sheet 1/8" thick.


----------



## EricB (Oct 24, 2015)

Those look great! You keeping the steel raw? Staining the wood? Can't wait to see.


----------



## Kris Jensen (Oct 30, 2015)

Experimental legs for a end table


----------



## Kris Jensen (Oct 30, 2015)

EricB said:


> Those look great! You keeping the steel raw? Staining the wood? Can't wait to see.


They will be getting painted black here is a desk I did where I left the legs polished with some clear coat


----------



## Kris Jensen (Oct 30, 2015)

Look what came in the mail today!!!


----------



## John Conroy (Oct 31, 2015)

Really nice work Kris. Is that new Everlast item a tig cooler?


----------



## Kris Jensen (Oct 31, 2015)

John Conroy said:


> Really nice work Kris. Is that new Everlast item a tig cooler?


It's the new I-mig 200 dual voltage the spool gun is coming on tuesday


----------



## John Conroy (Oct 31, 2015)

I have a Miller 180 mig welder and I've been considering buying an Everlast tig welder. Are you happy with your 185 or would you send the extra $400 for the 200DX-D


----------



## Kris Jensen (Nov 2, 2015)

John Conroy said:


> I have a Miller 180 mig welder and I've been considering buying an Everlast tig welder. Are you happy with your 185 or would you send the extra $400 for the 200DX-D


If you're willing to spend the extra $400 for the 200 DX do it. Not saying I don't like my 185, it got me started and I used it to weld 1/4 aluminum to 3/4 aluminum and I was amazed at how well it did even if it was maxed out. If you are not planning on doing a lot of aluminum but still want that option then go with the 185 and save the $400. If your planning on doing a lot stainless and other exotic metals I think the 200dx has a pulse function that is really handy in controlling the heat.


----------



## Kris Jensen (Nov 2, 2015)

John Conroy said:


> I have a Miller 180 mig welder and I've been considering buying an Everlast tig welder. Are you happy with your 185 or would you send the extra $400 for the 200DX-D


Oh and before you buy off the website let me talk to them I might be able to get a deal and save you some money. I get a lot of consumables from them plus I have three machines so they are starting to give me deals now, just let me now how much it's going to cost you and I'll see if I can get a better price


----------



## John Conroy (Nov 3, 2015)

Cool, thanks Kris. That might be my Christmas gift to myself!


----------



## Kris Jensen (Nov 3, 2015)

Spool gun came today


----------



## Alexander (Nov 3, 2015)

Ooo nice!


----------



## Kris Jensen (Nov 3, 2015)

Just finished programming a roadrunner logo for a guy rebuilding his '71 roadrunner


----------



## Kris Jensen (Nov 11, 2015)

Made the South Park Halo character


----------



## Alexander (Nov 11, 2015)

I saw that attached to your kijiji add. Preety funny


----------



## Kris Jensen (Nov 13, 2015)

For my niece who just came back home from the hospital


----------



## Kris Jensen (Nov 13, 2015)

This was a cool lamp fix I did in 40min
Just need to screw it back on the base


----------



## Kris Jensen (Nov 16, 2015)

Came up with this idea after finishing a puzzle I wanted to save but didn't know where to put it, I think found a good place for it, I took the glass off, measured the frame of the table and cut a flat top out with the cnc. made the cutout have a 1/2" boarder around the corners of the puzzle. Also added six horses to run inline with the puzzle


----------



## EricB (Nov 16, 2015)

Ew, looks like Stampeders horses! I don't like this one. [emoji14] 

Just kidding! ...or am I?

Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris Jensen (Nov 17, 2015)

EricB said:


> Ew, looks like Stampeders horses! I don't like this one. [emoji14]
> 
> Just kidding! ...or am I?
> 
> Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


The table is my moms, she loves Ford Mustangs, hopefully that'll make you feel better....

Nah just kidding GO! STAMPS! GO!


----------



## EricB (Nov 17, 2015)

Ewwww! My mother and sister are lousy Stamps fans. Mostly because of the horse, and because they had the hots for Doug Flutie and now for Cornish. GO ESKIES!!!

Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris Jensen (Dec 1, 2015)

Drained my table for the first time today lots wierd letters in there, I guess I should drain it more often lol


----------



## Kris Jensen (Dec 2, 2015)

Kris Jensen said:


> Drained my table for the first time today lots wierd letters in there, I guess I should drain it more often lolView attachment 330


Much better cleaned out and fresh paint 


I think my hands are permanently sludged black


----------



## Kris Jensen (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey if anyone on here wants a unique Christmas gift for someone. I will make you a piece for the cost of steel plus $10, smaller pieces only, gotta save the bigger stuff for paying customers.

But for the forum I'll do stuff that I would normally charge $100 for around $35 but only for Christmas or else I will go broke lol, I'll post this  somewhere else to


----------



## Alexander (Dec 3, 2015)

I'll take you up on that I want 3 steel letter "_*J*_" s. Probably about 8" tall. I'm going to weld them to my uncles cast iron gates. It is just a man gate so  it doesent need to be to big. Look up 1800's cast iron gate for font style inspiration. One afternoon when your not busy I'll stop by.


----------



## Kris Jensen (Dec 3, 2015)

Alexander said:


> I'll take you up on that I want 3 steel letter "_*J*_" s. Probably about 8" tall. I'm going to weld them to my uncles cast iron gates. It is just a man gate so  it doesent need to be to big. Look up 1800's cast iron gate for font style inspiration. One afternoon when your not busy I'll stop by.


Ok I'll message you with some font ideas


----------



## Kris Jensen (Dec 3, 2015)

Alexander said:


> I'll take you up on that I want 3 steel letter "_*J*_" s. Probably about 8" tall. I'm going to weld them to my uncles cast iron gates. It is just a man gate so  it doesent need to be to big. Look up 1800's cast iron gate for font style inspiration. One afternoon when your not busy I'll stop by.


I couldn't send you a message with a pic so I'll post it here. Here are some fonts that I came up with, the colours are just for telling me which one you like


----------



## Alexander (Dec 3, 2015)

Great I'll take 3 of that blue letter in the top right. They will need to be 12" tall to look good on that gate and thick enough that they look origional. Just email me with what that is worth and we will make it happen. He is going to be super surprised when I show up and weld those on! I will email you.


----------



## Kris Jensen (Dec 3, 2015)

Alexander said:


> Great I'll take 3 of that blue letter in the top right. They will need to be 12" tall to look good on that gate and thick enough that they look origional. Just email me with what that is worth and we will make it happen. He is going to be super surprised when I show up and weld those on! I will email you.


Is it a real cast iron gate? If so do a little research on welding to cast iron, you may have to bring a torch to heat up the cast even if your just going to tack the letters on.  I have 1/8" thick steel that I use for letters, that should be a good thickness.


----------



## Alexander (Dec 3, 2015)

The bars are steel just the tops are cast iron I have welded lots of cast and I know what you mean it will crack if you don't   Pre heat at least.


----------



## Kris Jensen (Dec 12, 2015)

Here's a ranch sign I just completed


----------



## Janger (Dec 12, 2015)

Muriatic acid Kris? Nice patina.


----------



## Kris Jensen (Dec 12, 2015)

Mixture of peroxide, vinegar, and salt


----------



## Kris Jensen (Dec 25, 2015)

Just wanted to let everyone know I have started work on a art gallery, just got the approval to go ahead last week I'll make a post under current projects.


----------



## EricB (Dec 25, 2015)

Cool opportunity, Kris! Congratulations

Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris Jensen (Dec 25, 2015)

EricB said:


> Cool opportunity, Kris! Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


Thx


----------



## Kris Jensen (Feb 14, 2016)

Been a while let's see if I can find some more pics of some projects I've done...


----------



## EricB (Feb 14, 2016)

Haha love the Baphomet table, especially in that odd setting.[emoji14] Doesn't look like a typical Satanist's living room. Nice work as always!

Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris Jensen (Feb 14, 2016)

EricB said:


> Haha love the Baphomet table, especially in that odd setting.[emoji14] Doesn't look like a typical Satanist's living room. Nice work as always!
> 
> Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


Thx! Actually I just put it on that table to get a picture and send it to my mom... Told her I got her a present.


----------



## Tom O (Feb 14, 2016)

Here is some tig wire for cast to dissimilar metals with no preheat.
http://ezweldtigwire.com/about-ez-weld-tig-wire/


----------



## Kris Jensen (Feb 14, 2016)

Tom O said:


> Here is some tig wire for cast to dissimilar metals with no preheat.
> http://ezweldtigwire.com/about-ez-weld-tig-wire/


That stuff looks amazing, I've never heard of such a thing, the steel to stainless and the cast iron to stainless makes sense but the copper to stainless that's something I would love to try.


----------



## EricB (Feb 15, 2016)

Wow, that stuff sounds  too good to be true! I'd like to hear from some guys who have used it. Guess it's Youtube time. As for joining dissimilar metals, you guys might also want to check out this post from OxToolCo. He uses a silver bearing filler:

http://oxtool.blogspot.ca/2012/10/tig-welding-dissimilar-materials.html


----------



## PeterT (Feb 15, 2016)

I've heard that trade name before with the model engineering crowd, copper boilers, brazed parts & all that. Do you think the Oxtool solution is basically same filler but replacing the OA/torch with TIG for heat?
http://www.silfos.com/products/catalog/Silvaloy-Braze-orderby0-p-1-c-35.html


----------



## EricB (Feb 15, 2016)

@PeterT  Yup! Same stuff. This is the article:

"The filler material is a copper, silver, phosphorus alloy market under the trade names Sil-Phos or Silvaloy. More specifically the alloy we used was Silvaloy 15 which is 15% Silver, 80% Copper and 5% Phosphorus. The alloying of copper with silver and phosphorus lowers the melting temperature of the main alloy copper. Pure copper melts at 1984 degrees F and the Silvaloy 15 filler material melts at 1190 degrees F. You can see just from the melting temperatures that we can weld copper at a much lower temperature. I could see how this might happen by accident in the weld shop. Many of the TIG welding rods look similar because they are copper plated to keep them from oxidizing. If somebody accidentally used some of this brazing alloy to TIG weld then it would be pretty obvious that it could be used."

It makes sense, considering some people do brass brazing using a TIG welder. I'm sure a lot of guys here have seen this before, but if not, check it out! It's beautiful.


----------



## Kris Jensen (Feb 19, 2016)

Hey I'll post this in a few places or help me spread the word. 

I am now working with a trucking company, and a metal supplier to do residential deliveries of full lengths of steel to people who can't get full lengths to their garage shops. Still working on pricing per delivery, but the price of steel will be on par with federal metals website prices. Can do deliveries of any kind of mild steel right now. Need to still hash out the specialty metal stock. 

I hope to start a website where you can order your material online and then maybe one day a week do deliveries.

Best part is the trucking company is very flexible and can time the delivery when you get home from work.

Have had a few test runs with friends and it worked really well. One bulk order and a day of delivering the material.

Starting in Calgary and area 

Let me know what you guys think.


----------

